# عبارات عن الحب والخيانه



## بنت الفادى (5 يناير 2007)

عبارات روعه في الحب والخيانه


أن يطعنك أحدهم في ظهرك فهذا أمر طبيعي ولكن أن تلتفت وتجده أقرب الناس إليك فهذه هي الكارثة 




من المؤسف حقاً أن تبحث عن الصدق في عصر الخيانة وتبحث عن الحب في قلوب جبانة 

!! قلبي كالمرآة تنكسر من أصغر حجر يضربها 
إذا كان هناك من يحبك فأنت إنسان محظوظ وإذا كان صادقاً في حبه فأنت أكثر الناس حظاً 

.. أكثر الناس حقارة هو ذلك الذي يعطيك ظهره وأنت في أمس الحاجة إلى قبضة يده 




لا يوجد أسوأ من إنسان يسألك عن اسمك الذي طالما كان يقرنه دائماً بكلمة أحبك 




لاشك في أنك أغبى الناس إذا كنت تبحث عن الحب في قلب يكرهك 




الخيانة في بعض الأحيان تكون الشعور الأجمل إذا كان الشخص المغدور يستحقها 

..الحب الحقيقي لا ينتهي إلا بموت صاحبه والحب الكاذب يموت عندما يحيا صاحبه 

كل خائن يختلق لنفسه ألف عذر وعذر ليقنع نفسه بأنه فعل الصواب 




الحب الصادق كالقمر عندما يكون بدراً والكسوف هو نهايته عندما يلاقي غدراً 

الحب كالزهرة الجميلة والوفاء هي قطرات الندى عليها والخيانة هي الحذاء البغيض الذي يدوس على الوردة فيسحقها 



أيها الخائن .. لو كانت كل قصة حب تنتهي بالخيانة لأصبح كل الناس مثلك 

!! الحب مشاعر جميلة وأحاسيس راقية .. الحب هو حياة القلوب الميتة 




إذا لم تم تكن أهلاً لقول كلمة أحبك فلا تقلها لأن الحب تضحية وصبر وتعب 

لا تسألني عن الخيانة فأنا لا أعتقد أن هناك كلمات قادرة على وصفها 




إذا كنت تحب بصدق فتوكل على الله ولا تفقد الأمل وإذا كنت كاذباً فارحل وتحدث عن القضاء والقدر 




الوفاء عملة نادرة والقلوب هي المصارف وقليلة هي المصارف التي تتعامل بهذا النوع من العملات 

يقول القلب الصادق أنا أحبك .. إذن أنا مستعد لفعل أي شيء من أجلك 

!! أرجوكم ، أقنعوني بأي شيء إلا الخيانة لأنها تحطم القلب وتنزع الحياة من أحشاء الروح 




إذا كنت تحب بصدق فلا تتخاذل لأن التخاذل هو الخيانة ولكن بحروف مختلفة 

..الحب الجميل الصادق تبقى ذكراه إلى الأبد والحب الكاذب ينتهي إلى آخر نقطة في قاع الجرح 




إذا مزقت قلبي فلا تتحدث عن الحب لأن الحب بريء من الخونة 




لو كان في قلبك ذرة واحدة من الحب فتأكد بأن آخر ما كنت ستفكر فيه هو الابتعاد عني 




ألا تخجل من التحدث عن الحب وأنت الذي زرعت في قلبي أكثر الجروح إيلاماً 

.. إذا كنت تحبني فربما أحبك وربما لا أعبأ بك ولكن إذا كنت تكرهني فتأكد أن الكراهية لا تقتل سوى قلب صاحبها 




ألا يخجل الرجل من تمثيل دور الحبيب الهائم مع كل امرأة يصادفها    



:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## christ my lord (5 يناير 2007)

موضوع رائع يا بنت الفادى .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (5 يناير 2007)

_كلامك جميل اوى يا بنت الفادى ومواضيعك احلا​_


----------



## ميرنا (5 يناير 2007)

> الحب مشاعر جميلة وأحاسيس راقية .. الحب هو حياة القلوب الميتة


 



> ألا تخجل من التحدث عن الحب وأنت الذي زرعت في قلبي أكثر الجروح إيلاماً


 



> أن يطعنك أحدهم في ظهرك فهذا أمر طبيعي ولكن أن تلتفت وتجده أقرب الناس إليك فهذه هي الكارثة


 


> الحب كالزهرة الجميلة والوفاء هي قطرات الندى عليها والخيانة هي الحذاء البغيض الذي يدوس على الوردة فيسحقها


 
*لا تعليق*​​​​​​


----------



## tina_tina (5 يناير 2007)

فعلا حكم يا بنت الفادى
لا تعليق​


----------



## بنت الفادى (6 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمروكم الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
كل سنه وانتم طيبين​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (26 مارس 2008)

*كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*


أن يطعنك أحدهم في ظهرك فهذا أمر طبيعي ولكن أن تلتفت وتجده أقرب الناس إليك فهذه هي الكارثة


من المؤسف حقاً أن تبحث عن الصدق في عصر الخيانة وتبحث عن الحب في قلوب جبانة


أكثر الناس حقارة هو ذلك الذي يعطيك ظهره وأنت في أمس الحاجة إلى قبضة يده

لا يوجد أسوأ من إنسان يسألك عن اسمك الذي طالما كان يقرنه دائماً بكلمة أحبك


 لاشك في أنك أغبى الناس إذا كنت تبحث عن الحب في قلب يكرهك


الحب الحقيقي لا ينتهي إلا بموت صاحبه والحب الكاذب يموت عندما يحيا صاحبه

كل خائن يختلق لنفسه ألف عذر وعذر ليقنع نفسه بأنه فعل الصواب


الحب الصادق كالقمر عندما يكون بدراً والكسوف هو نهايته عندما يلاقي غدراً

الحب كالزهرة الجميلة والوفاء هي قطرات الندى عليها والخيانة هي الحذاء البغيض الذي يدوس على الوردة فيسحقها

أيها الخائن .. لو كانت كل قصة حب تنتهي بالخيانة لأصبح كل الناس مثلك

إذا لم تم تكن أهلاً لقول كلمة أحبك فلا تقلها لأن الحب تضحية وصبر وتعب-


لا تسألني عن الخيانة فأنا لا أعتقد أن هناك كلمات قادرة على وصفها- 

إذا كنت تحب بصدق فتوكل على الله ولا تفقد الأمل وإذا كنت كاذباً فارحل وتحدث عن القضاء والقدر 

الوفاء عملة نادرة والقلوب هي المصارف وقليلة هي المصارف التي تتعامل بهذا النوع من العملات

ألا تستحي العروس الخائنة من الجلوس في كوشة واحدة مع رجل لا يعرف ما صنعت يداها في أحد الرجال


يقول القلب الصادق أنا أحبك .. إذن أنا مستعد لفعل أي شيء من أجلك


أرجوكم ، أقنعوني بأي شيء إلا الخيانة لأنها تحطم القلب وتنزع الحياة من أحشاء الروح


إذا كنت تحب بصدق فلا تتخاذل لأن التخاذل هو الخيانة ولكن بحروف مختلفة 


الحب الجميل الصادق تبقى ذكراه إلى الأبد والحب الكاذب ينتهي إلى آخر نقطة في قاع الجرح


إذا مزقت قلبي فلا تتحدث عن الحب لأن الحب بريء من الخونة


لو كان في قلبك ذرة واحدة من الحب فتأكد بأن آخر ما كنت ستفكر فيه هو الابتعاد عني


أن تسمع بالنهار كلمة أحبك..وتسمع بالليل كلمة لا أحبك ..تلك أقصى درجات الخيانه


ألا تخجل من التحدث عن الحب وأنت الذي زرعت في قلبي أكثر الجروح إيلاماً​


----------



## وليم تل (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*

موضوع اكثر من رائع
وكلمات فى الصميم
ونورت المحكمة
محامى مسيحى
مودتى​


----------



## mero_engel (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*

*فعلا معاك حق*
*ميرسي يا محامي علي الموضوع الجميل دا والمتميز*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Meriamty (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*

 
أن يطعنك أحدهم في ظهرك فهذا أمر طبيعي  
ولكن أن تلتفت وتجده أقرب الناس إليك فهذه هي الكارثة

واى كارثه !!!

كلمات فعلا فى محلها 

ميرسى جداا يا مينا على الموضوع الجميل ده 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## Kiril (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*

دقت من اللي بتقول عليه
اصحابي اللي بقالهم 15 سنه معايا كانوا اول ناس يضربوني في ظهري
قلبت عليا المواجع
تقريبا فقدت ايماني بالبني ادمين


----------



## العجايبي (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*

أن يطعنك أحدهم في ظهرك فهذا أمر طبيعي ولكن أن تلتفت وتجده أقرب الناس إليك فهذه هي الكارثة

إذا كنت تحب بصدق فلا تتخاذل لأن التخاذل هو الخيانة ولكن بحروف مختلفة


الحب الجميل الصادق تبقى ذكراه إلى الأبد والحب الكاذب ينتهي إلى آخر نقطة في قاع الجرح
من المؤسف حقاً أن تبحث عن الصدق في عصر الخيانة وتبحث عن الحب في قلوب جبانة]

 موضوع جميل جد
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يامحامى


----------



## نيفين ثروت (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*

الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل ده
بس ااجمل ما تقول لمن جرح احساسك
الصمت
لانه يجلب عليهم جمر نار يجعلهم يندمون
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
بجد موضوع جميل
احنا كده جنبك يا محامينا العزيز و لا حاجه
ههههههههههه
ربنا معاك


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*



> يقول القلب الصادق أنا أحبك .. إذن أنا مستعد لفعل أي شيء من أجلك


 
الله عليك بجد تسلم ايدك كلمات رائعه ولم اجد اي وصف يليق بيها فعلا
ربنا بيارك حياتك ويملاءها حب وامل دائما​صلي من اجلي


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*

تعبيرااات رائعه يا محامى ....... ميرررسى ومنتظرين المزيد ... ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## vetaa (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*



> الحب الحقيقي لا ينتهي إلا بموت صاحبه والحب الكاذب يموت عندما يحيا صاحبه



طبعا 
عندك حق

وكلهم حلوين جدا
ميرسى يا محامى


----------



## sosana (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*



> من المؤسف حقاً أن تبحث عن الصدق في عصر الخيانة وتبحث عن الحب في قلوب جبانة


موضوع جامد اوي


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*



وليم تل قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> وكلمات فى الصميم
> ونورت المحكمة
> محامى مسيحى
> مودتى​



أشكرك على تعليقك الجميل يا وليم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويرعاك​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*



mero_engel قال:


> *فعلا معاك حق*
> *ميرسي يا محامي علي الموضوع الجميل دا والمتميز*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



الموضوع متميز بردودك الجميله يا ميرو..
شكرا على مرورك الرائع..ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*



Meriamty قال:


> أن يطعنك أحدهم في ظهرك فهذا أمر طبيعي
> ولكن أن تلتفت وتجده أقرب الناس إليك فهذه هي الكارثة
> 
> واى كارثه !!!
> ...



أشكرك يا ميريام على تعليقك الجميل ومرورك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> دقت من اللي بتقول عليه
> اصحابي اللي بقالهم 15 سنه معايا كانوا اول ناس يضربوني في ظهري
> قلبت عليا المواجع
> تقريبا فقدت ايماني بالبني ادمين



أخي كيرو..
قل لهم: 
إنـك نسيتهـم .. وأدر لهـم ظهـر قلبـك , وأمـض ِفـي الطـريق المعاكـس لهـم فربما كان هناك..
فـي الجهة الأخرى..أناس يستحقونك أكثـر منهـم

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*



العجايبي قال:


> أن يطعنك أحدهم في ظهرك فهذا أمر طبيعي ولكن أن تلتفت وتجده أقرب الناس إليك فهذه هي الكارثة
> 
> إذا كنت تحب بصدق فلا تتخاذل لأن التخاذل هو الخيانة ولكن بحروف مختلفة
> 
> ...



مرورك وتعليقك أسعدني كثيرا يا عجايبي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل ده
> بس ااجمل ما تقول لمن جرح احساسك
> الصمت
> لانه يجلب عليهم جمر نار يجعلهم يندمون
> ...



إن رحـيلهــم جعلـني أعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـي .. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاء حولـي 
وإنـي إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار .. ولا آخـر الإحساس .. ولا 
آخـر الأحـلام .. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة .. ومـثيـرة .. 
ورائعــة
تـستـحــق عـشــق الـحـيــاة وإسـتـمــراريـتــهــا .:08:

شكرا يا أميرة احساس الكلمات نيفين...
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> الله عليك بجد تسلم ايدك كلمات رائعه ولم اجد اي وصف يليق بيها فعلا
> ربنا بيارك حياتك ويملاءها حب وامل دائما​صلي من اجلي



أشكرك جزيل الشكر يا نيفين على مرورك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*



Dona Nabil قال:


> تعبيرااات رائعه يا محامى ....... ميرررسى ومنتظرين المزيد ... ربنا يبارك حياتك .



بل تعليقك ومرورك هما الأكثر من رائعين يا دونا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*



vetaa قال:


> طبعا
> عندك حق
> 
> وكلهم حلوين جدا
> ميرسى يا محامى



شكرا يا فيتا على مرورك الرائع والذي اسعدني كثيرا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*



sosana قال:


> موضوع جامد اوي



شكرا يا سوسنه على مرورك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> إن رحـيلهــم جعلـني أعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـي .. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاء حولـي
> وإنـي إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار .. ولا آخـر الإحساس .. ولا
> آخـر الأحـلام .. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة .. ومـثيـرة ..
> ورائعــة
> ...




ربنا يخليك لينا يا محامينا العزيز
بس انا مستحقش اللقب الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك
و يرعاك بحنانه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*

:smil13:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*

:smil13:​


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*

*ميرسى اوى على الموضوع دة بجد فى منتهى الروعة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## جيلان (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*



> إذا لم تم تكن أهلاً لقول كلمة أحبك فلا تقلها لأن الحب تضحية وصبر وتعب



*جمل  فعلا تمس القلب
وكلمات رائعة
ميرسى يا باشا*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*

_*صدق الى خلاك محامى 
ايه الكلمات الوعة دى ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## مينا 188 (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*

*بقت جمله واحدة اعرف انك تريد ان تقولها 
( لو كانت الخيانة رجلا لقتلته )
ولو قتلته كده هتبقى متهم مش محامى 
ووقتها ستحتاج لمحامى يا محامى 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*

الحقيقة الجمل كلها فى العمق In The Depth

الرب يباركك 



اختار تقييم ممتاز بدون تردد


----------



## فونتالولو (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات عن الحب والخيانه..*

_سلام الرب يسوع
الموضوع جميل اوي تعيش ايدك
الكلام جميل اوي  يا محامي_


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

